# Golden Eyes and Scaly sided Merganzer



## littleowl (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2015)

Lovely!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 30, 2015)

Gorgeous! Where where were these pics taken?


----------



## littleowl (Dec 5, 2015)

Pensthorpe.


----------

